# Cómo hacer una chicharra rastreador par telefonico



## LRPCAMACARO (Mar 10, 2016)

tengo un generador de tonos pero no poseo en rastreador o chicharra,quisiera saber si hay alguien que me pueda apoyar  para hacer  este proyecto gracias.. ...


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola, que proyecto? Tendrías que ser más específico...
Saludos!


----------



## John Miller (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola buen día creo que quieres hacer un cableTracker o cable tracer.








http://m.instructables.com/id/Cable-Finder/?ALLSTEPS






Maki.


----------



## LRPCAMACARO (Mar 10, 2016)

quisiera hacer un amplificador inductivo para detectar la senal rastreando cables partidos o en corto, en redes de telefonía es muy útil yo trabaje con uno   un amigo me regalo el generador de tonos ,pero me falta el amplificador o mejor conocido como chicharra.
 es muy costosa y por eso me gustaría fabricarla si fuese posible

quisiera hacer un amplificador inductivo para detectar la senal rastreando cables partidos o en corto, en redes de telefonía es muy útil yo trabaje con uno   un amigo me regalo el generador de tonos ,pero me falta el amplificador o mejor conocido como chicharra.
 es muy costosa y por eso me gustaría fabricarla si fuese posible



especificamente hacer uno de estos


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 10, 2016)

alla por el 90, trabaje en telefonia, y creo que lo que estas describiendo es lo que llamabamos "birlei", no se si se escribe asi, era un amplificador push pull con transformador de salida y se conectaba al par a verificar en la central telefonica y con un auricular se buscaba la señal en la calle, lo que tambien me acuerdo que en la salida daba unos toques que te acalambraban....
resumiendo era un generador de audio + un amplificador....
...esa foto que pusiste seria el rastreador, o auricular como le llamaba en mi epoca....


----------

